#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-06-29
<shpongle> let me know if i got it right, this channel is about teaching people how to answer correctly to support questions?
<IdleOne> this channel was supposed to be about supporting the helpers
<IdleOne> if a helper needed a little more info and could not find it or remember what a wiki link was...that sort of stuff
<shpongle> IdleOne, so what's the difference between this to  #ubuntu-meta?
<IdleOne> least that is how I understood it
<IdleOne> shpongle: that is what part of the "confusion" is.
<IdleOne> for now this channel is on hold until a scope can be defined
<IdleOne> I could be completely wrong. jussi would be the best person to answer
<IdleOne> shpongle: you are welcome to idle here and wait for jussi to respond :)
<shpongle> o.k.. will do :)
<jussi> o/
<jussi> shpongle: #ubuntu-meta picks up unanswered questions from #ubuntu and acategorises them.
<shpongle> hi jussi
<jussi> here is for helping the helpers - if youve a question about how to help etc
<shpongle> so it's just for a specific problem, not like a classroom?
<jussi> here is sort of ad hoc - just for stuff whenever it comes up
<jussi> think of this as "backstage" for #ubuntu
<shpongle> umm go it, thank you and IdleOne for helping... guess i'm out of here :)
<jussi> shpongle: feel free to idle :)
<jussi> shpongle: this channel isnt just for #ubuntu - you can ask about how to help people in any ubuntu channel here
<shpongle> jussi, alright
<shpongle> jussi, wouldn't you want this channel more well known?
<jussi> shpongle: yes, I guess. its just been low on my priority list.
 * jussi is a busy guy
<shpongle> :) i'm sure you are
<shpongle> jussi, i can talk about it with some people or even send to a mailing list?
<jussi> shpongle: yes and yes!
<IdleOne> YES!!
<jussi> http://jussi01.com/?p=75
<jussi> shpongle: ^^
<shpongle> jussi, OK i'm on it :)
<jussi> :)
